# The Toy Hauler



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

I run a fair amount of guided, fishing trips and I have to move a fair amount of equipment.

I own all my own boats and I need to be able to transport 5 yaks comfortably.

So--I wanted a system that allowed me to easily load and unload fully rigged yaks (excpet for one on top my truck)

A system that I could leave the crates, rod holders and such right on the boat.

This way I can pull up for deployment and off load the boats and be ready to go quite quickly. Snap together a few paddles, add some rods and I am off.

I also wanted a system that kept all this stuff out of the inside of my truck. I wanted to be able to carry the rods and extra tackle in manner that doesn't even require me to open my truck.

Well.. I got what I wanted.

I bought a used John boat trailer and sent it off with SurfishnDave.

He fabricated a stainless utility cage and 2 stainless kayak tiers for me. Dave also added some diamond plate steps and 2 stainless rings to hold a 3 gallon water sprayer.

Dave did an EXCELLENT job.

He sent it back to me and then I proceeded to strip it down. I shot the bulk of the trailer with Rustoleum bed liner. I sand blasted the rims and jack stands and shot them with industrial strength Rustoleum.

I then added a new full size truck, tool box.

Now..she is almost done.

I am about o add a battery box with an optima battery to power LED strip lights and 2 flood lights on separate switches. No more loading or unloading in low light or in the dark with a head lamp.

I am also replacing the stock 3&1/2ft sprayer hose with an 8fter, so I do not need to take the bottle off trailer.

This thing is designed to work and play.

The family and I got some camping/kayaking trips to Surf City and other places already booked this year and this trailer will make light work of any Adventure.

The 2013 season is almost here. the phone is ringing and trips are being booked.

It will not be long before this piece of art is earning its keep.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## ONESHOT (Jul 15, 2010)

that is way cool !


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Our family has 4 yaks and that would be perfect, Very nice.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Cool rack.....ever thought of an A-frame style? I think you could hold more yaks and transport them easily! Love the rod holders underneath!


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

An A-frame trailer would definitely hold more yaks. I looked at several. This trailer is actually the second that Dave fabricated for me. We went this way because of the way I could load the yaks and still have the cage underneath. I will never need more then 6 yaks at one time and if I need I can toss them on my truck or I am looking at fabricating J-cradles for the top of the trailer which would allow for a total of 6 yaks on the trailer


----------

